# Bikes sold out during pandemic



## Edd (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve been too slow on everything lately. Was considering getting a couple of bikes for gravel roads and generally screwing around. Sold out everywhere it seems. Bikes, RVs, boats, houses. It’s a seller’s market all over.


----------



## fullsend7 (Aug 3, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’ve been too slow on everything lately. Was considering getting a couple of bikes for gravel roads and generally screwing around. Sold out everywhere it seems. Bikes, RVs, boats, houses. It’s a seller’s market all over.



Yeah these are crazy weird times.  I planted my first garden this year and I'm a complete newbie.  I planted some tomatoes.  After a while they got huge and I realized I needed one of those wire basket things.  I went to Home Depot to buy one and they were all sold out.  All the nearby Home Depots were sold out of the wire baskets also.  I said WTF?!  They told me the supply truck comes on Wednesday and they might get a shipment and they told me "good luck".  Crazy times trying to get some really basic stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, mine was just stolen.  :roll:


----------



## Edd (Aug 4, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, mine was just stolen.  :roll:



I know how that feels. A bike was stolen from me when I lived in WA state, while in the navy. I bought it specifically to take for a deployment overseas, in Diego Garcia, an island that’s a great place to have a bike. 

In WA, I lived on Whidbey Island, and someone I know spotted my bike on a ferry headed towards Mulkiteo and wondered if I had sold it. I found that out way too late, and ended up renting a bike overseas for two months. Over 20 years later, it still bothers me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2020)

Edd said:


> I know how that feels. A bike was stolen from me when I lived in WA state, while in the navy. I bought it specifically to take for a deployment overseas, in Diego Garcia, an island that’s a great place to have a bike.
> 
> In WA, I lived on Whidbey Island, and someone I know spotted my bike on a ferry headed towards Mulkiteo and wondered if I had sold it. I found that out way too late, and ended up renting a bike overseas for two months. Over 20 years later, it still bothers me.



What is upsetting is that it was taken right from our garage while it was open and we were around.  Looks like our neighbors have surveillance cameras so I may ask them if they have anything.


----------



## fullsend7 (Aug 6, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, mine was just stolen.  :roll:



That's a complete bummer.  My buddy had his stolen and he was able to get some money from his home insurance to cover him so he could get a new bike.  Still sucks but it's better than nothing.  Also, might be worth checking out Facebook Marketplace and seeing if you can score a decent bike for cheap.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2020)

fullsend7 said:


> That's a complete bummer.  My buddy had his stolen and he was able to get some money from his home insurance to cover him so he could get a new bike.  Still sucks but it's better than nothing.  Also, might be worth checking out Facebook Marketplace and seeing if you can score a decent bike for cheap.



The other thing I can't find anywhere is exercise gear. we bought a 2nd home in NC mountain area and I wanted to get a set of adjustable dumbbells up there, and they are impossible to find, and are selling for 4x price on ebay etc.


----------

